# Happy 1st Birthday to my Makeup Collection!!!



## bgajon (Feb 21, 2009)

Well YAY!! My makeup collection started a year ago when Fafi arrived here. Back then I only bought 2 MAC items and with that had a total of 3 products. Then I found Specktra and well let's say that I didn't know that my 3 items would procreate a whole bunch of other makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I blame Specktra, you ladies  and other sites and blogs for making me a MAC addict.
Enjoy and sorry for so many pics but like any Mom I went crazy taking pictures of my Makeup's Birthday party!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 















 MAKEUP!!





My makeup's home





Face 
Smachbox tinted moisturizer, MAC mineralize loose, MAC Invisible setting powder, Studio Fix liquid.
MAC Emote (contouring), Studio Fnish Skin Corrector in orange, Beauti Control powder foundation, MAC Studio Fix concealer, MSF narutal.
Ben Nye concealer wheel, MAC Sculpt, YSL Touche Eclat and MAC Select Cover Up concealer. 





MAC palettes (center, clockwise)
Holiday '08 Passsions of Red Infatuating Rose, Fascinating Ruby, CoC Spiced Chocolate, Tempting, Colour Forms Warm eyes, CoC Shadowy Lady.
Center l to r
Neo Sci Fi Evening Aura





Ben Nye Lumiere Grande Colour 
Kat Von D Metal Orchestra 
Emanuel Ungaro Mineral 





MAC highlight and pinks
Top to bottom left to right

Vellum Vanilla, Shroom
Brule, Solar White, Shore Leave 
Grand Entrance, Nanogold LE, Ricepaper
Femme Fi, Gleam, Expensive Pink
Da Bling, Pink Venus, Girlie





Golds and Browns 
Top to bottom left to right

Retrospeck, Dreammaker, Gorgeous Gold
Flip, Wedge, Time & Space
Warming Trend, Woodwinked, Go
Apres-Ski, Smoke and Diamonds, Magnetic Fields
Last row empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Purples and 2 odd ones ; )
top to bottom, left to right

Wintersky, Illegal Cargo, Trax
Nocturnelle, Lotusland, Star'N'Rockets
Parfait Amour, Top Hat, Climate Blue
Contrast, Sketch, Beauty Marked
Cranberry, Coppering, empty





Grays, Blues&Aquas and Greens
top to bottom, left to right

Artic Gray, Idol Eyes, Knight Divine
Knight, Pandamonium, Black Tied
Golf Stream, Talent Pool, Blue Flamed
empty row : (
Henna, Mink & Sable, Fiction 





MES and a lonesome Metal- X
center clock wise

Ilussionary/ Burning Ambition, Odd Couple, Fresh Green Mix, Danger Zone, Sea&Sky, Gilded Ash, Love Connection, Pink Split and Polar Oppposite. 






Chanel quads, two lip and eye palettes and a Lancome eye duo 





NYX
Top to bottom left to right

Iced Mocha, Deep Bronze, Asphalt, Golden, Copper, Trio in TS20
Yellow, Blondie, Daisy, Lime Green, Mermaid Green, Trio in Ultra Chic
Wild Fire, Ocean, Irises, Navy, Morocco
Spring Flower, Cherry, Tropical (was hurt during shooting, boo : (), Orange, Black, Ultimate Pearl Shadow in Salmon Pearl and Cinnamon blush 






Eye primers (left to right)

Corn shade stick, Pain Pots in Blackground, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, Bare Study, Painterly and Soft Ochre, Beige-ing shade stick

Middle Blacktrack Fluidline and Flammable paint 





Mascaras and lashes
(left to right)

MAC #3 and 38, Estte Lauder Magnascopic, Lancome Hypnose and Amplicils, Dior Diorshow, CG Lash Blast, MAC Plush lash, Givenchy Phenomen Eyes, random glittery lashes, Ardell's Beauties and MAC's #41 






Brow Stuff (left to right)

MAC Brow set in Beguille, Spiked liner, Smashbox Brow Tech and MAC Clear brow set gel 




Pigments

Middle:
Little Darlings Cool and Warm pigments and glitter

Starting from the left clockwise

Vanilla, Naked, Your Ladyship, Jardin Aires, Melon, Bronze Reflects Glitter, Tea Time, Cocomotion, Solar Bits in Scatter Rays and Sunpower, Gilded Green, Bell-Bottom Blue, Lovely Lili, Grape, Circa Plum, Mauvement, Sweet Sienna, Solar Bits in Bronzescape and Black Ore 





Pigment Samples 





Eyeliners and 2 lip liners

Some are Chanel, one is Clinique, the rest are MAC





Blushes
center clock wise

MAC MB in Peasantry and Dainty, Chanel Tea Rose, MAC Fafi Hipness, Springsheen, Chanel Enchanteresse, MAC Spaced Out, MB Nuance, Margin, Sunbasque, X- Rocks and Dollymix

Middle: Bobbi Brown Fard A Joues 





MSF's and Highlighters
top clock wise

MSF's in Soft & Gentle, Blonde, So Ceylon, Warmed and Gold Deposit

Shimmer Brick in Beige

Center: MAC Sheersheen loose powder in Lucent 





Lipsticks
left to right

Bobbi Brown Tulle Brown

Chanel- Como, Morning Rose and Flash

Clinique- Cherry Quartz, Ruby Glass and Bronze Star 






NYX
left to right

Twist, Tea Rose, Frapuccino, Circe and Opal 





MAC
left to right

Blankety, Buoy-o-Buoy, Freckletone, Hue, Marquise D', Viva Glam V and Mellow Moo






Pure Rose, Plink Pleasure Seeker, Ramblin Rose, Fast Thrill, Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick in Pink Resort, Slimshine in Rock Out and Inner Hue 





So Scarlet, Velveteen, Port Red, New York Apple, Sophisto and Strawbaby 





MAC Eye Brushes
left to right
228, (2x) 266, 226, 219, 217, (2x) 239 and 227
Sorry they're dirty just finished my makeup when taking these pics 





Kirkland by Borghese '07 Brush set with brush roll and a mineral shimmer powder
(awesome cheap brushes)





Kirkland By Borghese'08 Brush Set with a Kabuki with shimmer powder (you can twist off the Kabuki, yay : D)  





MAC Face Brushes 180, 190, 187, 169 and 165





Random Brushes

Laura Mercier cheek brush, random angled contour brush, random eye liner brush, Lancome Le Contour Eyes (I've had it for well over 11 years) and The Body Shop concealer brush 





MAC SE Colour Forms Brush Sets

Red- Basic Brush SEt
181 baby Kabuki (love it, it's so cute)
Purple: Advanced Brush Set 





Cheap Cala Brush Set from the Dollar Store (amazed by the fact that they don't suck : O) 


Well that's it for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But soon I'll add HELLO KITTY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It arrives here March 26th so I'll update this in a month.
Hope you guys like it


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS.....HIP HIP HUURRRAAHHHH

You have great taste in makeup, and that is an awesome collection, to have built this up in year is amazing  If you continue like that, you'll need a bigger house......ha ha ha 

Have a birthday cake on me

/Victoria

PS: I love my Givenchy Phenomen Eyes mascara, when you learn to use, which took me a couple of applications, I prefer that when I have to go out


----------



## bgajon (Feb 21, 2009)

I love my Phenomen Eyes too, but I have to confess that at firs I poke my eyes more than a couple of times and had  big messy teary, raccoon  eyes.
Now that I've got the hang of it I can say that it gives gorgeous fake lashes. LOL ;D


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Feb 21, 2009)

congratulations!!! =) wooow! thats a huge collection for 1 year!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 21, 2009)

thats one biggggggggggg collection for just a year. congrats! do another one exactly a year from now and i swear it'll probably triple LOL


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 21, 2009)

^ I know <3
You had a great year!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

Great stash!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow that is a great collection!  I can't imagine what it will look like next year!!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 22, 2009)

happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... very very nice!!!!


----------



## crazeddiva (Feb 23, 2009)

What an amazing first collection.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW!!! You have a nice collection!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice! and nice camera!


----------



## n_c (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice collection!! I like all of your brushes and holders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Did you print out the labels for your pigment samples or did they come that way? And if you did print them out, what program did you use for it?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 24, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## bgajon (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought those pigment samples, so they came like that.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wonderful collection!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

happy 1 year there!!!

that's HUGEE!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

congratulations!!!

WOW, not a bad stash for a year! great stuff, thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW wow wow - now THAT is a great collection. I'll admit - I'm a bit jealous now (especially of the pretty pigments and lippies)


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

cool


----------



## piecesofmeg (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, you have a wonderful collection


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 20, 2009)

great collection & happy belated b'day for ur makeup


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome collection, especially for only having collected for a year.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, awesome collection for just a year!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Mar 22, 2009)

great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2009)

wooooooow AMAZING collection... i love ur stuff


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2009)

That's a great collection!


----------

